# Jd 1010



## stevern (Nov 12, 2011)

Started my 1965 JD 1010 the other day, ran fine driving it and loss all electrical, key turns but nothing, has a good battery which I keep charged constantly. Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

My nephew had a problem like this on his Super A last fall. I started checking connection & found the battery cable was not crimped correctly. I just clamped a vice grip down on the connector and it works fine now.


----------

